# I think I need to come out with this.



## 1959firearrow (May 4, 2013)

I traded my 1959 Fire Arrow! I feel a little bad about it but It got my son a nice pedal car that only needs a repaint,tires, find one missing chrome bar, and a tiny amount of body work. So that makes it a lot better.  Hopefully I'll have it ready to go by the time he can start using it as he is only 6 months old now I think I've got some time. Just remember I'm not done yet just looking for a different tank light! Anyone got a 1964 Fire Arrow ?


----------



## jd56 (May 5, 2013)

Wow!!
I know that was a difficult decision. 
I know thatbwas one of your major project bikes. I too, would struggle with trading my 59 firearrow.
Im sure your son will enjoy the peddalcar and once he has out grown that then trade back for the needed FireArrow....but, this is what we do for our loved ones. 
Ill keep an eye out for one for you.
Post some pics of the trade.
JD
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OLDTIMER (May 5, 2013)

*What we do for the young ones*

I have been graced with many prize possessions in my life and I know you feel bad about your decision. My son is now in college and I have made some sacrifices just like the one you did.
I will tell you....one smile on his face when he plays with that pedal car and you will know you made a good decision.
Don't despair...I am sure another Fire Arrow will surface and you will be there for it.... Enjoy your family....


----------



## fordmike65 (May 5, 2013)

So....you planning to change your user name to Pedalcar now?


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 5, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> So....you planning to change your user name to Pedalcar now?




I might  no I'll leave it as is. I really think that finding out what a 1964 fire arrow looks like is what go me thinking to get rid of the one I had and search for a 64. The fact that I could get a decent pedal car for my son really helped too. I'm gonna post a few pics of it here soon. My biggest problem with that bike was that for some reason I couldn't ever bring myself to restore it. I even got new lenses made from the one original. I hope it gets restored. I spent a lot of time riding that bike but in the end it just wasn't for me.


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 5, 2013)

Here are the pics,  I need to find another one of the grab bars pictured. The only real damage is that it needs 1 tire due to splitting and that the area where the grab bars mount to the body needs some love on each side. Anyone know where I can get the 4 new tires?


----------



## jd56 (May 6, 2013)

So are you changing your handle to sonspedalcar now?

I know it had to be hard letting it go but your son will look cool cruising the neighborhood in the car.
How old is he?


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 6, 2013)

6 Months old today!


----------



## decotriumph (May 7, 2013)

*Pedal Car Parts*

http://www.speedwaymotors.com/Pedal-Cars-and-Parts.html

http://www.pedalcar.com/pedal-parts/


----------

